# South Africa makes Mexico look like a Kindergarden



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

3,037th White Farmer Murdered in South Africa, and still rising!!!!

The government describes the attacks as simply part of the bigger picture of crime in South Africa


South Africa's murder rate dropped by 6.5% to 15,940 murders in 2010/11
During the period under review, 94 police officers were killed in the line of duty

Two years ago, house robberies had increased dramatically and last year, it showed signs of stabilising, ****** said. This crime declined by 10% to 16,889 cases during the 2010/11 financial year, the first decrease since 2004

:boxing: :boxing: :boxing: 

Now tell me. Am I making the wrong move to go to MEXICO? :confused2:


----------



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

Just to inform you all on here.
We are busy packing, and should arrive in Monterrey in 2 weeks. Can’t wait


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

leonenlee said:


> Just to inform you all on here.
> We are busy packing, and should arrive in Monterrey in 2 weeks. Can’t wait


Godspeed!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

leonenlee said:


> 3,037th White Farmer Murdered in South Africa, and still rising!!!!
> 
> The government describes the attacks as simply part of the bigger picture of crime in South Africa
> 
> ...


Sounds like an especially great move if you are a white farmer!


----------



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

It's looking bad in South Africa. 
For everyone!!!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that true almost everywhere as the world chokes on it's dept.
I know the world cup a great coup but I expect that a lot of debt and a lot more uses if could get through the corrupt political pipe.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I'm going to suggest that this discussion is inappropriate for the Mexico forum, other than for the chat sub-forum (maybe), or for the South Africa forum where it can be held in context, and that there are comments which have been made which may be interpreted by some readers as racial slurs.


----------



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

I have to disagree with that. All the people that I speak to at work that think he know Mexico tell me that it is a bad place. I have done some research, and spoke to some people that I work with, and all I am trying to get clear is that Mexico is not that bad compare to other countries. And the statistics does not mention anything that I think is inappropriate, only that there is places that are worst.


----------



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

But then. Feel free to delete the thread. It is only my meaning, and suppose not much worth anyway.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Longford said:


> I'm going to suggest that this discussion is inappropriate for the Mexico forum, other than for the chat sub-forum (maybe), or for the South Africa forum where it can be held in context, and that there are comments which have been made which may be interpreted by some readers as racial slurs.


What racial slurs? If someone would interpret "white farmer" as a racial slur, then they need to wake up. Thats like saying "Mexican" is a racial slur....and the people that would think that probably should not be using the internet...or socializing with people for that matter.


----------



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanx for understanding my point


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Look, I think that this is absolutely appropriate.
Many of us, although we do understand that violence is bad and grieve for the innocent, think that there is a deliberate attempt if not conspiracy to discourage especially US citizens from taking their 401's and moving to Mexico by sensationalizing something that although bad is not the unique level of problem purported. 
Here we have a great example of someone in South Africa being told how dangerous Mexico is while South Africa has significant violence. I think all of us want reduced violence but we do need understand that this is a violent world and will probably get worse before it gets better.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My understanding is that the comments about white farmers being the targets implies that it's blacks in South Africa who are doing the targeting.

Even if that's true, I would hazard a guess that the number of white farmers who have been killed doesn't begin to approach the number of blacks in that country who were immorally imprisoned and tortured, not to mention the number killed, under apartheid.

Read a little about the Soweto uprising, and the 700 CHILDREN who were killed during that period.

I do, however, agree that this particular thread is ripe for inappropriate comments.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> I do, however, agree that this particular thread is ripe for inappropriate comments.


If that is true, then I would think those posts would be deleted and whomever posted them should not come back.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure about you but I took "3,037th White Farmer Killed" as a news headline as all in caps and was followed by a government statement. I think that the PC police a little too active. BTW, this is a today violence statement meant to compare to Mexico rather than an historical statement.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

jajajja. PC police. Gotta love them. "First responders" to being offended or "Butt-Hurt" is what I call them. I would hate to see what these people say when filling out any survey where they ask your ethnicity. People getting offended for other races.

This may need to be moved to the chat room......


----------

